# Fog machines work.



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

So I'm in scramble mode right now and checking things off the list. Took the three foggers out to the garage, filled 'em up and plugged 'em in and WE HAVE FOG! It was fun messing with the timers to fit each application. They all worked perfectly so one less thing to worry about. I had the dog outside with me and he was freaking out at the fog bursts, trying to bite at them and then running away like a goof!


----------

